# Radius Curved Corner Glass Aquariums



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

My buddy had one, he loved it!

However, the radius corners gave him a TON of trouble when it came to scraping algae without destroying the glass...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you like the appearance of the curved corners these tanks, which are all made in China, I think, are good. I have had two of them, a 35 gallon (approximately) and a 45 gallon. I enjoyed both. The glass scraping wasn't any more difficult than with a square cornered tank. With the square corner you have to get rid of algae on the rough silicone joint, and with the round corner you have to scrape algae off the corner, but a credit card makes it easy to do.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Fluidmachine said:


> My buddy had one, he loved it!
> 
> However, the radius corners gave him a TON of trouble when it came to scraping algae without destroying the glass...


What are you using to scrape the glass? You shouldn't use anything that destroys glass. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> What are you using to scrape the glass? You shouldn't use anything that destroys glass.
> 
> Problem solved.


Hey, wasn't me scraping the glass like a gomer.

Just putting forth what I heard about them.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool looking tank but there doesn't seem to be much in the way of product availability.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> If you like the appearance of the curved corners these tanks, which are all made in China, I think, are good. I have had two of them, a 35 gallon (approximately) and a 45 gallon. I enjoyed both. The glass scraping wasn't any more difficult than with a square cornered tank. With the square corner you have to get rid of algae on the rough silicone joint, and with the round corner you have to scrape algae off the corner, but a credit card makes it easy to do.


Hoppy, I noticed in one of your threads you had a curved glass tank. I think it was one of your DIY light fixture threads. I want to say it was a Fluval maybe? It wasn't prominent in the pix so I wasn't sure. That 45 gallon you had - was that the Fluval? I looked really hard at that tank before I finally settled on the 40b. I wanted that curved glass so bad! After due diligence I went with the 40b, but boy I was really tempted..


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

two little fishies makes an awesome magnetic scraper that is flexible and deals with those curved glass corners like a champ. I love the look of them myself, but I actually had to get rid of my 45g when my kid came along and stole my fish room.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Before I die I *will* have a curved corner starfire glass aquarium! This I vow. I've had acrylic tanks (reef and tidal pool) and I liked them, but they scratched SO easily...


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a curved corner glass tank (in my signature below) and I will say the curved corner isn't a problem. It's glass after all, so it's tough. I take a new dish washing sponge (don't use any that have touched soap obviously), cut it to a small piece a few inches long, and then just scrub away with the rough edge until the algae is gone. But of course if you have a balanced tank, you won't have to do this often.

The curve is actually not that good to see through though as everything is blurry... but looking at it directly straight on I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Here's mine.








10G.

Cleaning is not really difficult at the curvy edges. Before WC, I just use sponge to scrub it with my hand.


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the curved corner edges. I will replace my 5 gallon acrylic CRS/CBS/Red Rili shrimp tank with the tank above and my Fire/Sakura Red Cherry Shrimp 2.5 tank with the 3.4 gallon tank version of it. Not sure when I am going to do it but will take before and after photos and post them. 

My fluval flora:


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

omg that lotus is going to take over your life hahahah.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 19, 2011)

Onenobee, I have seen these on Amazon (only place that I have seen them) and I was thinking about getting one for my office desk. Problem is the lack of info. They don't even offer the measurements. I am thinking about the 3.4 gallon (it would be a step up from the 2 gallon that my betta is in now) but they don't even say anything about the filter.
http://www.amazon.com/Radius-Desktop-Nano-3-4-Gallon/dp/B0069RR2CC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1326419209&sr=8-5


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 19, 2011)

I just ordered the 3.4 gallon kit.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fusiongt said:


> I have a curved corner glass tank (in my signature below) and I will say the curved corner isn't a problem. It's glass after all, so it's tough. I take a new dish washing sponge (don't use any that have touched soap obviously), cut it to a small piece a few inches long, and then just scrub away with the rough edge until the algae is gone. But of course if you have a balanced tank, you won't have to do this often.
> 
> The curve is actually not that good to see through though as everything is blurry... but looking at it directly straight on I think it looks pretty nice.


Not sure if I like the tank more or the filter. :hihi: Regardless, amazing setup you have there. These Penn Plax tanks look pretty awesome.


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

They Come with a Penn plax internal filter those you can look up, I have one around here that I used in a 5G. Measurements are in the thread below

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/southern-oak-aquatics/156904-rimless-tank-pre-order.html


----------



## wheelsinar (Jan 14, 2012)

*need a lid*

I recently bought one of these tanks (5 gal), and now need a new lid for it (don't ask). But, I cannot find anything at all on these models, nor how to get parts. When I contacted Penn Plax, they were super helpful - "Google the name of the manufacturer, and send them a note"... Anyway, I see from the thread that no one else has had much luck in finding info on them either, but thought I would ask. Any thoughts on where/how to get a new lid for this tank?


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Go to a glass place and ask them to cut you a sheet of glass just a little larger than the tank so it can sit on the rim. They can also put cutouts for filters and cords. You can also put some silicone on the rim to make it less slippery.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 19, 2011)

Note to self, be careful with the lid. Got it. lol

I hope I like this thing. I currently have a Fluval Spec on my desk with a betta in it. It also has a snail, shrimp and a frog in it. It's starting to look a bit small as the betta is getting huge. I've never had one grow his fins as large as this guy.
This was him a few months back...








He has gotten bigger.
I have this tank at home that I built from scratch, it's 9x9x9" so it's a bit over 3 gallons. It seems to be a pretty good fit for this guy so 3.4 gallons should be good.










I'm not so sure about the internal filter that comes with the 3.4 gallon. I trust the ones that come with the bigger sizes. I have an internal cascade filter that I use in a 10 gallon quarantine tank and it works just fine, but that little one looks kind of ******. So I ordered an AZOO Mignon 60 for it. I also ordered a 15 watt Deep Blue HeatStik that I think will fit inside of the AZOO filter. I use one of these in the filter of my 12 gallon Edge and it works just fine.
The light is the only real concern left. But if it sucks too bad I will order an AquaTop LED clip on for it. That's what I have on the home made tank and it rocks.
I'll post pics when I get it in. There is such a lack of info out there on this line of tanks that I guess I should take a lot of pictures and maybe even start a thread on it.

Of course, don't expect it to look like these little under water gardens of Eden that you guys have.... it is just a tank on my desk at work for a betta fish and his friends.


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone bought the 5 or 10 gallon versions with the lights. Amazon has them & lists LED lights, but the design would imply CFL. Was hoping to verify before ordering as these tanks look great.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 19, 2011)

bastage said:


> Has anyone bought the 5 or 10 gallon versions with the lights. Amazon has them & lists LED lights, but the design would imply CFL. Was hoping to verify before ordering as these tanks look great.


I saw the 5 gallon at a lfs the other day. The light is led, but it looks like a poor exuse for an led light. After seeing it I went online and ordered an Aquatop 36 led like the one I have on my home made 3 gallon cube.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 19, 2011)

The Radius came in today. I wasn't at the office to recieve it but my buddy sent me a pic.


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Wondering whatever happened with this tank? I just ordered a 5 gal from Amazon for an upscale for my Betta. I'm not too concerned about the light as much as looking for a decent tank for him....

sox


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*Here is the same Tank 10 gallon Planted*

Just a little project I recently set up. I'll have to admit, I do like this tank..
This is around 6-7 weeks.. Glass is Clear which I like..


----------



## SidewaysAt100 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Canister filter for a 5 gallon?*

Very nice planted rounded corner aquariums!

I know this thread is a little older, but maybe someone will read this question?

I wonder if someone could kindly help me, I'm looking for a canister filter that I could use in a 5 gallon, I just bought the Plenn Plex Radius 5 gallon pictured/discused here and I'm interested in a canister that I could use with it. I saw someone had a picture of theirs that is a 5 gallon idential to mine I believe and it appeared to have a canister filter. 

Also is there any canister filter I could use in the Plenn Plex Radius 3.4 Gallon if I were to get that as well?

What different brands are there for caniater filters that can do a 5 gallon or less possibly? Which is the best quality and which is the best price?

Is there a canister filter I could use in something as small as a 2.5 gallon without it being too powerful and my betta having difficulties with it's power? 

Thank you so much for reading and any help for my questions that can be offered.


Have a great day!

Andy


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Finnex px-360 would be my choice (I have 3 of them) or ZooMed 501.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

The problem of removing algae from the corners became a thing of the past a long time ago. Mr. Clean Magic Eraser does it with ease.


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

The ZooMed 501 is a work-horse. I have been running one for a couple years now on fairly heavy load. It's still going strong. Seems like a great cannister for 5-10g. I think if you packed it with media and used a spray bar, it wouldn't be too much for a 3.4. I am not sure on a 2.5 though.

If you go with a smaller cannister of this style, it helps to put a bit of silicone grease on the main O-ring, otherwise they can be difficult to get open for cleaning.


----------

